
Facebook appears Russia’s biggest useful idiot in Vladimir Putin’s bold war - sudouser
http://www.thedrum.com/opinion/2018/02/19/facebook-appears-russia-s-biggest-useful-idiot-vladimir-putin-s-bold-war
======
TPPOW0020
Don't worry. Facebook's going to solve the problem by verifying advertisers
with postcards.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2018/02/20/587070994...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2018/02/20/587070994/facebook-is-counting-on-postcards-to-prevent-future-
election-interference)

Except they only apply to ads with candidates mentioned in the copy, so it
wouldn't stop Russians from promoting anti-immigrant sentiment, texas
secessionism, or co-opting black lives matter protests. And it doesn't stop a
Russian national from buying ads if they maintain a residence in the US. And
it wouldn't stop the sort of meddling outside of advertising (fake accounts,
fake pages, fake news articles).

So Facebook's working very hard to look like they're solving the problem.
Guess we're in safe hands.

~~~
breakyerself
Don't forget about armies of trolls in the comments. Probably even modding
popular facebook groups

~~~
sudouser
yup they even controlled both sides of opposing groups

amazeballs

